# Prayer Request



## RAdams (Aug 30, 2010)

My daughter needs all the support she can get. We found out today that her brain cancer is spreading, and almost untreatable. She was diagnosed 6 years ago with a terminal cancer that takes 7 years to do what it does. My life was turned upside down today, and i dont know what to do. I have to be the rock in the situation. Even as i type this, and hide my weakness from my wife so she doesnt break down. 


She is only 23 years old. I don't know what to do. We have fought and prayed for 6 years, and nothing is working.


----------



## soccer2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 30, 2010)

Praying right now. I will add her to our list at the church.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 30, 2010)

I feel for you, hang in there.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 30, 2010)

Ron,
      HOw sad that you have gotten this news, how lucky she has been to have had 6+ years to live and say good bye. Many never get the chance to do so. God has plans, especially for one so young!! Sometimes it is hard to figure out why, maybe never, but live life to the fullest while you can.
Bless you and your family.


----------



## David Keller (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the cancer.  Certainly, your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.  

The most frustrating part of this must be that there is nothing that you can do for the cancer.  What you can do is continue to love and support your wife and daughter.  I believe that losing a loved one leaves a hoie in you that can never truly be filled, but that part of you would never have developed or existed if you had never had that person in your life.

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Ron,  I'm so sorry to hear the news.  I will keep your daughter, you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks David, and everyone else as well. I know we will get through this, but it is just so dam hard. 


On another note, I will be sending the boxes i owe out on wednesday, but after that, I will not be on this forum except to deal with selling my stuff off. I truely appreciate all of the friendships i have built here, and I have enjoyed ruffling feathers. Nobody should be too comfortable on their roost, even if it is at the top of the coop.

After i get re-established in the flooring industry, I will be back, but for now i have much more important things to do. 

Again, thanks everyone! and see you around....... one of these days!

Ron


----------



## kennmack (Aug 30, 2010)

Please know that you and your family our in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 30, 2010)

Best wishes to you and your family.  Don't stop looking for answers, consult a second opinion so you are sure of the course of action.  Look for Hospice care early on in this journey as it will be a good source of support for all of you and provide good care for your daughter.  Don't be too strong as it won't serve you or your loved ones very well.


----------



## jimm1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Do not look forward to what may happen
tomorrow; the same everlasting Father who cares
for you today will take care of you tomorrow and
every day. Either He will shield you from suffering,
or He will give you unfailing strength to bear it.
Be at peace, then. Put aside all anxious thoughts and
imaginations, and say continually: "The Lord is my
strength and my shield. My heart has trusted in Him
and I am helped. He is not only with me but in me,
and I in Him."


----------



## B727phixer (Aug 30, 2010)

Ron,
I too will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## ssajn (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron
You and your family will be our prayers.


----------



## Fred (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron ... On my knees right now my friend!


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 31, 2010)

Your family is in our prayers. My daughter was only 15 when we lost her to cancer. Try to do your best as you are doing and things will work out. Take care.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron,
  Im very sorry to hear this.  I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 31, 2010)

thoughts and prayers, my friend.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## kinggabby (Aug 31, 2010)

Never knowing what to say at times like these. I know this that when times are hard, things seem like they will never get better. But they will. Some pains last for but a day... Others for a week... others last for what seems to be an eternity. But my friend my dear friend, things will get better. Often the clouds of doubt cover any chance of light shining upon our lives. But those same rays of hope shall break through and lighten the darkest night, and brighten the brightest of days. The light that lives above us all sees everything and knows how to heal our pains. Trust upon his might and you shall see things through.


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, Ron I am soo sorry to hear about your daughter.  Cancer is such a hard thing to go through especially when there is nothing that can be done other than try to enjoy the time you have.  Your family are in my family's thoughts & prayers.  Hang in there, my friend.  Please let me know if you need anything, I will do what I can.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 31, 2010)

What a terrible thing, she and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## el_d (Aug 31, 2010)

You and yours are in our prayers Ron. God Bless.


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron, my heart aches for you, may God comfort you and uplift you, and give you the strength to make it through the valley of the shadow of death. most certainly I will pray that God put his healing hand upon your daughter,  Amos


----------



## dkarcher (Aug 31, 2010)

My prayers are going out to you and your family.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 31, 2010)

I pray GOD will answer your prayers, to give your family the blessing it needs now: prayers sent


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Aug 31, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. You have our prayers.


----------



## David M (Aug 31, 2010)

there is not much that i can say . you and your family is in my thought and prayers ...... 
David


----------



## glycerine (Aug 31, 2010)

By the way, does anyone know Ron's daughter's name?


----------



## RAdams (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your strength!


Her name is Shana Marie. (pronounced Shay-nuh) 

Her medical team meets tomorrow to decide the next step, but we pretty much already know what the next step is going to be. She will be going back on the chemo that she was originally on (temodar (sp??)). It isn't definate, but there really aren't many other options. Of course if i was loaded, then she could go to somewhere decent and get tomo therapy or something, but that discussion is for a whole different forum. 


I must apologize to the site. Dealing with all of this has been at the front of my mind for some time now, and i think it has affected my ability to communicate with the people that are my friends. I am truely sorry for being an ass.


----------



## animefan (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Ron your daughter and your family are in my prayers so keep up the fight and never quit.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 31, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Thank you everyone for your strength!
> 
> 
> Her name is Shana Marie. (pronounced Shay-nuh)
> ...


 
Thanks Ron.  I just like to know names when I share prayer requests with others.  Just remember that you are doing what you can for her and you're doing your best.  Everyone responds to treatments differently, so don't go second guessing things or thinking that there's something else that could help more.  Rich or poor, black or white, fat or skinny, you're doing everything you can for her and that's all she needs right now.
Oh, and You're no more of an @$$ than the rest of us!


----------



## buckobernie (Aug 31, 2010)

sorry ron, will keep your daughter, and your family in my prayers.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Aug 31, 2010)

My prayers are with you too Ron.


----------



## drGeek (Aug 31, 2010)

God be with your family!
I will pray for you and yours.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron, I am sorry to hear about this news. I am sue that no parents ever want to hear this kind of news. the best thing you can do is to enjoy every sec. of her being here, and also remember as they said in the previous posts everyone responds differently, so don't go shutting that door on you or your family. It's easier said that done that we tell you be strong which is hard,but remember your job would be that to make it as comfortable as you can and not make it any harder. don't worry about wealth or how much you got since even the richest got their pain in a different fold. 
You and your family are in my prayers.I ask our God to give you strength to pull through this ordeal and help you to understand and cope with what ever his wishes are in this case.
God bless you and your family.
BTW, breaking away form this site may not be to your advantage since you may go bottling up your thoughts and they may come out in a way that you may not appreciate it later. Stay around and share your thoughts the least we can do is to help you to get through this hard time. Being alone by yourself and your thought may not be the best option.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron, I was going to bitch about having to spend last night in the hospital! But Man I am so sorry to hear about your daughter, and with all the other crap that's happened in your life in the last few months, Dude you need to catch a break some where, I will pray for your girl and cast some good vibes your way, I wish you the very best of luck, but please don't become a stranger around here. 
Peace / Out


----------



## broitblat (Aug 31, 2010)

I wish I could offer more than my heart-felt best wishes and hope for the best.

  -Barry


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 31, 2010)

jimm1 said:


> Do not look forward to what may happen
> tomorrow; the same everlasting Father who cares
> for you today will take care of you tomorrow and
> every day. Either He will shield you from suffering,
> ...



Well said. Ron, I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## darcisowers (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron, I will keep you and your family in my prayers as well.  this thread just hit me a bit closer to home, as my baby sister is named Shana Marie too!

I can't even imagine what you all are going thru, but there will be prayers said from my house!!


----------



## Padre (Aug 31, 2010)

You and your entire family are in my prayers.  My family and I just went through this with my 40 year old brother-in-law, and three years ago with my 40 year old cousin who contracted the disease when he was 30.

In my humble opinion, no one needs to 'be the rock' so to speak. Your tears, and others seeing them, might be healing rather than hurtful.  

I also don't feel you need to apologize to this forum, or to anyone else for that matter.  What you are going through is absolutely terrible, and you need to get your support from wherever, whoever and whenever you can.

Many on this site will watch with you, pray with you and "sit" with you through this ordeal.  Me included.


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron,
we will keep your family our in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## corian king (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello Ron!! I lost my mom to cancer a few years ago and I took care of her up until the end.So I have an idea what you are going through.
Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family in this time of need.
JIM


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with Philly, don't go away.  Let us share with you and talk it out here.  Feeling bad cuz you don't have more money won't help and more money won't necessarily help either.  I work with CA patients and it doesn't care how rich you are.  Be sure that her MD's will do the best that they can for her and your family.  Healing energy will be directed toward you and your family by me.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 31, 2010)

I have realized over the last couple of days just how important this forum is to my sanity and well being. I am greatful for the prayers and thoughts. I have been directed to not leave and instead, lean on my friends here. 

The next few days are going to be tough to get through, as there is a megaton of stuff going on in my world now, but right now, I gotta get through one day and problem at a time. 

I will stick around and lean on my friends here to help me get through this. Again, I really appreciate the prayers, and please keep them up. Shana needs all the help she can get.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 31, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Ron . I lost my first wife to cancer , she was only 36 . The feeling of helplessness can be overwhelming , don't let yourself get into that funk . Stick around here and talk , we are all here for you . 
Have you talked to her doctors about any phase 1 or 2 trials coming down the line ? , if the standard treatments are not working she might be able to get into one of those programs . There are allot of treatments in Europe that are coming here in phase 1 that might give her a little more time or improve the quality of the time she has left .
If you need someone to talk to , don't be afraid to ask , I'm always here for you .


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 31, 2010)

You have all my prayers, I am a survivor, 22 years, two cancers, it can be beaten...God's Peace to you all


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 31, 2010)

*We'll Pray for you*

We will pray for you...Remember that for those who are saved death is not an end it is a beginning.


----------



## Hucifer (Aug 31, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are with you Ron. Don't forget about yourself though. Be good to yourself so you can be there for them...


----------



## CSue (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron, my thoughts and prayers are with your daughter, you and your family and all medical people involved in her treatment and care.  I will keep her in my prayers daily - and your entire family as well.  
I've got you on my prayer list as well.  Vaya con Dios.


----------



## tim self (Aug 31, 2010)

Ron, I am so sorry to hear this.  I do not know how I would handle such a situation as yours.  Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## RAdams (Sep 1, 2010)

Well Tim, It is the most difficult thing i have ever experienced, and as you could probably see when you met me, I have lived through alot of stuff in my short life. It is a helpless feeling like i have never experienced, and it is sickening. I am a "Do-er". When things go bad, I survive by getting stuff done, and no matter how hard i work, or how much comfort i ptovide, It is so temporary. It makes me furious to know that the best i can offer is some creature comfort. How petty. A 23 year old angel is dying and the best i can do is to provide her with money, and help with the baby. 

She has been through so much already. To know that it will only get worse is unreal to me. To know that it will take her is crushing. She is only my step daughter, but i am the only father she has know for over 10 years. When she was in the hospital after being diagnosed, recooperating from brain surgery where they removed a GRAPEFRUIT sized tumor from her 17 year old brain, She asked for her Dad. The nurse came into the crowded waiting room, where we were all waiting. When the nurse said she wanted to see her father, only one person stood up. Her biological father was two seats from me and didn't budge. I was the FIRST person she asked to see. Not her Fiance, Not her mother.... ME. Her dad. 


Ok....Ok... Ok... thanks for letting me vent here on this thread. Now i gotta snap back into reality. 

On a positive note, I just learned of some cool news for a possible Benefit for Shana that will be a concert in Chicago. There is no way that we can make it to the show but for you Chi-Town pen turners, It might be a fun night of music...

I won't say good music, because the chick that is organizing it and knows all the bands is REALLY REALLY weird. I have no idea what kind of music it might be, and in reality it will probably be something really weird. Emo goth punk industrial or something funky.


----------



## Snorton20 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am so sorry you and your family are going through this trial. You and your family are in my prayers.  I will have my church pray as well. What is your daughters name?


----------



## RAdams (Sep 1, 2010)

Her name is Shana Marie (pronounced Shay-nuh..... Important to my wife that i add that) 

and thank you very much. The prayers are appreciated. I am going to let Shana know tomorrow that approx. half of the United States is praying for her specifically!


----------



## Snorton20 (Sep 1, 2010)

My wifes name is Shanna and a lot of people mess her name up and call her Shay-na so I will not forget that name.  She and your family are in our prayers.  God bless you and your family during this trying time.


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the sharing you have done Ron, it keeps me with my feet on the ground and head in the clouds? A very sobering situation. I have had family (daughter) go through a terrible time (She is now in heaven), and still feel the anguish of it all, I understand what you mean when you say that it is hard to watch and not be able to do anything, but as someone else mentioned
just your very presence and tears may be the best medicine around. Still praying for Shana Marie, Amos


----------



## Scott (Sep 1, 2010)

Ron,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Shana Marie.

Scott.


----------



## fotographik (Sep 1, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Shana Marie and all of your family.


----------



## CaptG (Sep 1, 2010)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 1, 2010)

Ron, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Dave


----------



## Wood Butcher (Sep 1, 2010)

I just finished praying for your daughter, you, your family and all of those who will be, and are already, being affected in this situation.  I prayed for healing, peace and awareness that you are certainly not alone in your journey.  The 23rd Psalm states, "though I walk through the valley of the shadow...".  The key is "through" not "in".  The entire Psalm is to assure us that we will not traverse these trials alone for: "You are with me".  Be comforted brother and know for certain that you are in good company.
WB


----------



## Rodger Bagwell (Sep 1, 2010)

Ron your family is in our Prayers...If you need someone to talk to just let me know and will send you my cell number...God Bless you


----------



## USAFVET98 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ron,
   Prayers are sent. I feel for you and your family and wish ou only the best.. If you need anything, please dont hesitate to ask..


----------



## KenBrasier (Sep 2, 2010)

Please know that you, your daughter and family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 2, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you on this.  We're going through this with my wife.  I went away from here for awhile as we were dealing with everything.  I probably should have kept coming here as it is a stress reliever.  Lot's of hills and valleys.  Just prepare yourself.  Keep yourself and your family busy and their minds off of this.  A positive attitude helps.  You and your wife have to keep your heads up.


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ron I'm very sorry to hear about your daughter. I just want to echo what have been said we are your friends . If you ever need to talk we are all here, openly or privately


----------



## Ligget (Sep 2, 2010)

Prayers sent to you and your daughter Ron, far too young!


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 2, 2010)

She's on the Warriors list at my church as well.


----------



## snyiper (Sep 3, 2010)

Ron you have my heart felt sympathy, I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers, again if you need to talk Pm me Ill give you my numbers or I can even call you.


----------



## tbroye (Sep 3, 2010)

Ron

My thoughts and prayers of there for you daughter and your family. May God give you the wisdom and strength to get through this.  For your Daughter the strength and peace to do the same.


----------



## Allenk (Sep 5, 2010)

Just recently returned from two weeks away... first time back on the forum. Ron, what can I say?  Keep looking up, man.  
My wife and I will be praying for Shana Marie, you, and your wife, every night.  You have my number... call me anytime... and I mean anytime.
My kids in OKC will be praying for y'all also... 
 We'll be praying for healing, and peace and prosperity for each of you.  
Main thing is the main thing.  Don't believe people... believe the Word.  He is still doing miracles every day.
Keep looking up.  Don't give up.  Dare to hope.
Al

PS:  Hope in the Bible means _looking forward to_, with _great expectations_...


----------

